# Lake Victor



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I hit lake victor this morning with three dozen crappie minnows. I was fishing 8ft deep with a cork and tried that ALL OVER THAT lake. I just don't understand the fish there. I seen fish on the graph everywhere from 6ft to 15ft of water, but i didn't get a bite all day. I went up shallow, out deep, around stumps(the whole lake is full of stumps), around docks, and still nothing. The water is really clear there. In some spots i could see the bottom in 20ft of water. I was using light line too. I gave an ol timer that lives on the lake 2 1/2 dozen minnows before i left so hopefully he had better luck than me. Maybe before i die i'll have a successful day at Lake Victor.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Some days are like that, don't matter what u do, they just wont bite..:no:


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

More fun than I had today...good luck next time!


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

The way it was raining at my house I could of fished off the porch. Glad you were able to get anyway.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

It sprinkled on me a little, but i wasn't going anywhere.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

I have had luck with the crappie right at dawn by the dam there is a fish attractor there fish around 6' deep with minnows the fish seem to shut down once the sun gets up say around 8 or 9 in the morning


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

i knew i seen something that looked weird on my fish finder. lol


----------

